# NM Near Attic Access



## jar546 (Dec 26, 2019)

What code violations are obvious here?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2019)

Need protection within 6-ft of the scuttles opening edge & missing those little thingy's.... Romex staples!

Is this another Romex King job?


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 27, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Is this another Romex King job?



Thats it.
Your un-friended!


----------



## ICE (Dec 27, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Need protection within 6-ft of the scuttles opening edge & missing those little thingy's.... Romex staples!
> 
> Is this another Romex King job?


I'll go along with the missing staples 4.5' on center but if the cable is not on top of framing I wouldn't be concerned about it being damaged.  If it were properly secured it would be on the side of the truss chord....out of danger.

Don't be confused by the title.  Section 334.23 takes you there.

_320.23_
_(A) Cables Run Across the Top of Floor Joists. Where run across the top of floor joists, or within 2.1 m (7 ft) of the floor or floor joists *across the face of rafters *or studding, the cable shall be protected by guard strips that are at least as high as the cable. Where this space is not accessible by permanent stairs or ladders, protection shall only be required within 1.8 m (6 ft) of the nearest edge of the scuttle hole or attic entrance. _


----------



## north star (Dec 27, 2019)

*% ~ %*

The HVAC ducting [ may ] be restricted by laying across the
framing.

*% ~ %*


----------



## JCraver (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm way less concerned about the wiring than I am that goofy hanger with the drywall screws in it.

And, um, shouldn't there be some insulation up there??


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 27, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Thats it.
> Your un-friended!



ck, I like Romex! 
I also like that's it's now in a yellow jacket!

New years irresolution: 
Not sure what to do when you've been un-friended, should I wise-crack ICE or Jar in 2020?


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 30, 2019)

JCraver said:


> I'm way less concerned about the wiring than I am that goofy hanger with the drywall screws in it.
> 
> And, um, shouldn't there be some insulation up there??



Yes indeed, "nude" attics are a non-no in most states last I checked.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 31, 2019)

JCraver said:


> I'm way less concerned about the wiring than I am that goofy hanger with the drywall screws in it.


Non-bearing, Probably could have been a couple A-34's.
They look more like flat head wood or deck screws
The Drywall screws I usually see are Black or Brown


----------



## mark handler (Dec 31, 2019)

JCraver said:


> And, um, shouldn't there be some insulation up there??


Attic may have insulation on roof or in top cord.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 31, 2019)

JCraver said:


> I'm way less concerned about the wiring than I am that goofy hanger with the drywall screws in it.?


Missed that.  Its also fastened through a nail plate,which means it’s probably at the ends of 2 boards ... so the fasteners are probably not biting into much wood.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 2, 2020)

If over an unconditioned space - i.e. garage, the attic may not have to be insulated.......Also depends on what climate zone you are in - IN Fla....... not required over unconditioned space - garage


----------

